# want to get back right....



## shoot2grill (Nov 27, 2011)

When I was child my grandmother seen to it that I went to church every sunday no exceptions. I was baptized when I was 14 and have always been a believer that christ died for my sins..but when I was about 17 I quit going to church and started abuseing alcohol and started curseing gods name and all. My wife is kinda the same story grew up always in church also. Now we've been married 14 years have 2 kids a 14 year old girl and a 6 year boy.and im ashamed to say they don't even know what god is. Im 37 and still abuse alcohol and cuss even in front of my kids .me and my wife are always having problems,and im thinking maybe that's gods way of trying to get us back to him. We went to church this morning for the first time in years and it felt so good.I feel so guilty for not having my kids in church all these years. I just pray that I have the strength to not fall back into my ways. Today I've receited 1 corrinthens 13 11 over and over praying that god will help me overcome my childish ways. I want so bad to be the father and husband that god wants me to be.so y'all please send one up for me.


----------



## Mlrtime (Nov 27, 2011)

I just offered one up for you friend.


You keep on praying brother. 

"I want so bad to be the father and husband that God wants me to be."

and put that sentence of yours in every prayer and mean it. God loves you and wants this for you too. He will help, but you gotta keep making that effort.


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 28, 2011)

Mlrtime said:


> I just offered one up for you friend.
> 
> 
> You keep on praying brother.
> ...


Well said ....thanks man.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 28, 2011)

Mlrtime said:


> I just offered one up for you friend.
> 
> 
> You keep on praying brother.
> ...



X2 .. God gave us free will to do as we wish..but conviction helps us in hopefully making the right decisions. The fact that you are showing and acknowledging  concern is the very first step in the right direction. Find a good bible based church and keep at it. God hears ya. Keep on praying about it too..always.


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 28, 2011)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> X2 .. God gave us free will to as we wish..but conviction helps us in hopefully making the right decisions. The fact that you are showing and acknowledging  concern is the very first step in the right direction. Find a good bible based church and keep at it. God hears ya. Keep on praying about it too..always.


Thanks Roger ...that's what im trying to do


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Got you in my Prayers Brother!


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for you on your spiritual journey....................................


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks to all for the prayers...one day at a time,I can do it!


----------



## speedcop (Nov 29, 2011)

And all the angels in heaven rejoice when a lost one comes home. You stay the course my friend. Nothing is too late or too hard with God. Dont expect it to be easy. God doesnt usually work that way. But he will never leave your side. You just got to take the blinders off


----------



## camodano (Nov 29, 2011)

*get back right*

i hear ya shoot2grill. i'm in the same boat it's hard bieng a christian i like a drink now and then like to party cuss now and then. me and my beautiful wife do nothing but argue and i want to stop but don't know how it's bills, money and other little things i will send one up for you and you do the same for me. thanks my friend


----------



## RNC (Nov 29, 2011)

Its a wonderful feeling to get back where you belong in Christ Jesus ! 

A good Bible believing ,Bible preaching/teaching  church .....where they truly worship GOD in spirit an truth is a must !


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 29, 2011)

Hidden within each of us is a switch.
With that switch, we turn to God, or we turn to the ways of the godless world.
I pray that each of you, all of us, will find that moment to turn to God and away from this godless world.
We gotta stay on our toes every single day.
God will bless us all in our lives when we do it.

God bless you.


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 30, 2011)

camodano said:


> i hear ya shoot2grill. i'm in the same boat it's hard bieng a christian i like a drink now and then like to party cuss now and then. me and my beautiful wife do nothing but argue and i want to stop but don't know how it's bills, money and other little things i will send one up for you and you do the same for me. thanks my friend


You got it man ...sounds exactly like me and my wife. If you get a chance you and your wife should watch the movie" fire proof" its made a big difference so far in our relationship


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 30, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Hidden within each of us is a switch.
> With that switch, we turn to God, or we turn to the ways of the godless world.
> I pray that each of you, all of us, will find that moment to turn to God and away from this godless world.
> We gotta stay on our toes every single day.
> ...


Well said, for 15 years I've cared about nothing but hunting, fishing and drinking. While my family and god sat on the back burner ...im so thankfull that neither gave up on me.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2011)

shoot2grill said:


> You got it man ...sounds exactly like me and my wife. If you get a chance you and your wife should watch the movie" fire proof" its made a big difference so far in our relationship



shoot2grill:

I commend you for your desire to change your path and direction. Now begin by being what God intended you to be, a real man---one is a watchman over his family, one who stands firm in faith in Christ Jesus, one who is strong in God, and one who loves God, family, and your fellow man more than himself.  Your family will be changed as a result.

And, speaking of 'FireProof', go see if you can the latest movie 'Courageous'.  You will be blessed!

May god be with you every day from this day forward!


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 30, 2011)

formula1 said:


> shoot2grill:
> 
> I commend you for your desire to change your path and direction. Now begin by being what God intended you to be, a real man---one is a watchman over his family, one who stands firm in faith in Christ Jesus, one who is strong in God, and one who loves God, family, and your fellow man more than himself.  Your family will be changed as a result.
> 
> ...


Thanks man ...what you describe is exactly what I want. Im praying for people to help support me because I've tried so many times before and failed but I want this time to be different. That's why im being open about it this time instead of keeping it under my hat. I know its up to me and nobody else,but I like hearing from people who have fought this battle and won to give me some encouragement.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Nov 30, 2011)

We're the same age, and have a similar story.  I spent the last 9 years only living for myself, struggling with my relationship with the Lord, abusing alcohol, and just plainly not being the husband and father I knew I should be.  I don't know where you are at, but God has started working on you, just like he did me.  Be open to it and allow yourself to follow where God leads.  It was 8 months ago that my life started to change.  Humble yourself before the Lord and he will guide you to a better life.  It's amazing when you realize you have Him to guide you.  Two pieces of advice I can give, start reading scripture, regardless of what some might say, it is your roadmap to a better way, and remember this, it's up to us as fathers to lead our children.  We can only lead them two ways, into salvation or into ****ation.  And it's never to late to start leading them.  It's sounds like your heart is in the right place, just keep your chin up, your family will respond in a positive way when they see your sincerity in following Gods will.


----------



## brian lancaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Im so thankful God is a God of second chances Im praying for you and your family.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2011)

Like formula1 said,  God see if you can find the movie "Courageous" to watch.
You first, then your whole family.

"Courageous".  It will help you open your eyes.  It'll change your life.


----------



## shoot2grill (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks again to every single one of you for your prayers, I can honestly say I feel like there working! Maybe this ain't gone be quiet as hard as I thought it would be. I've just realized I haven't even had a single beer since saturday and it hasent even crossed my mind. I know it will cross my mind at some point and i'll have to battle with it then, but for someone who usely has 6-8 a day on weekdays to not even have really noticed that he hasn't even had 1 in 5 days has to be the power of God.


----------



## nake (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it's going great, but remember there will come a time when temptation is going to be there and you won't feel as spiritually high.  Those are the moments that make us who we are.  Maintain your prayer life, stay in the Word, and keep your family surrounded by other believers who will uplift you.  All of these things and your relationship with Jesus will continue to make you into the man that God created you to be.  Walk in the light


----------



## shoot2grill (Dec 2, 2011)

nake said:


> I'm glad to hear it's going great, but remember there will come a time when temptation is going to be there and you won't feel as spiritually high.  Those are the moments that make us who we are.  Maintain your prayer life, stay in the Word, and keep your family surrounded by other believers who will uplift you.  All of these things and your relationship with Jesus will continue to make you into the man that God created you to be.  Walk in the light


Thanks man...you are right,but  im going to try to stay spiritually high! And get addicted to it!


----------



## nake (Dec 2, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## insanehunter (Dec 2, 2011)

praying for you! i know where your coming from alcohol aint never done anyone any good!


----------



## shoot2grill (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Darren ...I agree


----------



## tomtlb66 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey brother, first off you recognize where your at and thats great. You want to live right and introduce God to your family, awesome. My suggestion is for you to get right with God first, pray for your salvation and the salvation of your family. Find a good church and begin there. My prayers for you and your family have been said. Keep going


----------



## Phoelix (Dec 7, 2011)

Stand back and watch the blessings begin!!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 21, 2011)

RNC said:


> Its a wonderful feeling to get back where you belong in Christ Jesus !
> 
> A good Bible believing ,Bible preaching/teaching  church .....where they truly worship GOD in spirit an truth is a must !



The Baptist Tabernacle would love for yall come and visit we are have CHRISTmas service Sunday at 2pm we are in Covington. I know this is little late but I just seen your post.


----------



## eastwood (Dec 28, 2011)

I pray for people like yourself and marriages every single day brother. i have been sober for over two years now. it was and is still not easy because i have always liked the taste but if you truely want your life to change God will help you. it was only when i throwed my hands up in the air and said you want me you got me, do what you want with me, lead me where you want me me to be, help me to be the husband you want me to be and to love my wife the way you want me to love her that things changed for me. something that really helped me was i ask God to show me the sins i had in my life so i could change. God will guide you if you let him, just pray and pray, he hears you and will answer you in his timing so "wait upon the LORD be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, i say, on the LORD" i applaud you for wanting to change your life and get back where we all need to be, your kids will forever be grateful when it is all said and done.


----------



## roper500 (Dec 30, 2011)

AMEN!!!!  so glad he is working in your life!    Annie Mary Baptist church just past social circle on hwy 11 has been the greatest blessing in me and my family's life  if yall would like to hear a bible based amazing preaching please come and see us , my name is Matt  
Williams would love to see you there  God Bless


----------



## Phoelix (Jan 12, 2012)

"The Enemy" will do all he can to keep you and your family from attending Church, praying together (he REALLY hates that), and becoming closer to God in any way he can. He is also out to destroy your Marriage, and never gives up. He will use anything and everything to accomplish this, through addictions, or whatever works on you....I was in the same boat as you, just not going to Church, or even thinking about God, when Satan, knowing EVERYTHING about me, every weakness, every thought, went into action in an attempt to destroy me and my marriage. I followed his every cue, and was loving life...Until I got caught, then my life collapsed, and I knew it was the end of my life. I simply fell to my knees after days of crying, and surrendered my life to God, and at that very instant, I felt like there was some 500 pounds lifted  from my shoulders, my life, and my soul....I had NEVER experienced anything like it, and knew now, who IS in charge, and in control. Our marriage survived, and now fluorishes under Gods blessing and guidance, and we have become active members of our Church, and help other couples whose marriages are in distress....Just a final word of warning...When you and your wife become devout Christians, the target on your back gets even bigger, so pray together...EVERYDAY....


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 9, 2012)

With God's help, you can do this! There will be times when you hit setbacks and roadblocks, but stay close to Him, and with His help you can become the spiritual leader of your family that He wants you to be! I am on the same journey with my family, and I am not perfect everyday, but God is, and He stands beside me. Prayers sent!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

God has blessed you, You are headed in the right direction. Prayers lifted


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2012)

You're never to old or to young to accept God into your life. Be patient and let the kids soak some of the Word up.

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2012)

You're on the right track, and in the right place...keep moving.
As others have said, set backs will come, ignore them and keep focused on your goal.
God is always near...he never leaves though sometimes if feels that way.
Prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 28, 2012)

Our sin and failures ought to grieve us, and rightfully so, but do not camp there. You absolutely can not change the past, trust in our Sovereign Lord Jesus Christ and His forgiveness and move on Brother!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 28, 2012)

shoot2grill said:


> Thanks again to every single one of you for your prayers, I can honestly say I feel like there working! Maybe this ain't gone be quiet as hard as I thought it would be. I've just realized I haven't even had a single beer since saturday and it hasent even crossed my mind. I know it will cross my mind at some point and i'll have to battle with it then, but for someone who usely has 6-8 a day on weekdays to not even have really noticed that he hasn't even had 1 in 5 days has to be the power of God.



I once had a drinking problem like you also.It was hard at first but when I truly turned it over to God things started getting easier.
It's been 10 years now and i dont miss it one bit.It will get easier with every day that passes...Just keep asking God for the strength!!!Praying for you as i know it's hard!!!


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 5, 2012)

Prayer sent for you and family, no doubt you are on track. I my self need to think like you, so bleesed and dont always do like i should. God is good all the time.


----------



## respro (Mar 9, 2012)

Praying for you, God will lead you!


----------

